

If it's  1 MySQL's unique index failed and we should all fear for our lives - andrewstuart
https://github.com/libgit2/libgit2-backends/blob/master/mysql/mysql.c
Line 81
======
kaamos
Oh yes, we should:
[https://bugs.mysql.com/bug.php?id=76927](https://bugs.mysql.com/bug.php?id=76927)

------
andrewstuart
Line 81.

~~~
a3n
And 144, and 226.

